# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Cafe St. Barts

## noel

We had a quick weekend trip to New York and had a very nice lunch on Saturday at Cafe St. Barts, the patio restaurant connected with St. Bartholomew's Episcopal Church, of the historical preservation ("Save St. Barts" buttons) debate a few years ago.  We just had sandwiches, but the bread was great.  A wonderful setting too -- it helped that the city had closed that end of Park Ave. to motor traffic for part of the day.

Highly recommended.

Tim

----------


## Steve_in_STL

Tim,

We were at St. Barts a few weeks ago.  Intended to get up on Sunday morning to go to church there but didn't make it.  I didn't know there was a cafe.  Next time we'll try it. Thanks for the note.

Steve

----------


## BBT

Only durning summer. Also nice for an outside dinner

----------


## lloyd

We actually were there a couple of weeks ago too.Went back to St Barts church  because we had such great memories of singing there with the St Barts (the "real"one !)choir when we all went to NYC in 2008
In summer there is a really informal "come-as-you are service at 5:00 pm.Really small- you sit right up on the platform.I highly recommend it !

----------


## Steve_in_STL

Hey, thanks again Lloyd and Bob for the information.  We will be back and we will try both the cafe and the service. It is a beautiful spot.

S.

----------

